# Boycott Facebook



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't use Farcebook anyway..........but maybe a boycott is in order of a massive nature.

Facebook bans Gandhi quote as part of revisionist history purge

Facebook bans Gandhi quote as part of revisionist history purge


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

I go on facebook maybe once a week, and thats only to check my messages or to conect with classmates to get projects done. Thats it, and im sorry but if people have kids who are on facebook more than 2 hours a day they need to get a life. If i had told my great great grandparents that i wasnt aloud to talk or even qoute Gandhi because facebook told me that im not aloud to, what would they think about this? They wouldnt know what facebook is because no one cares.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's the thing: Facebook is constantly banning breastfeeding pages and pictures, pro-gun sites etc. but when it comes to pornographic/sexually explicit pages, those images almost always remain. That's because Facebook is run by a bunch of fraternity bro-dudes. So annoying. I really look forward to the next best thing that replaces Facebook.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

lol, you sound just like my mother.

-Anthony


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't use it won't use it


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sign of the times truth is being purged from public schools censorship is now the norm.
I had two college students tell me flat out Nixon was the cause of the Vietnam war.
Truth is what Obama says it is . Except in his books that are 80% made up lies.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Done dun it already. Full of virusware anyways.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Anthony said:


> I go on facebook maybe once a week, and thats only to check my messages or to conect with classmates to get projects done. Thats it, and im sorry but if people have kids who are on facebook more than 2 hours a day they need to get a life. If i had told my great great grandparents that i wasnt aloud to talk or even qoute Gandhi because facebook told me that im not aloud to, what would they think about this? They wouldnt know what facebook is because no one cares.


 You completely and totally missed the point , along with the significance of the whole thing...........


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Sign of the times truth is being purged from public schools censorship is now the norm.
> I had two college students tell me flat out Nixon was the cause of the Vietnam war.
> Truth is what Obama says it is . Except in his books that are 80% made up lies.


 Exactly.........case in point , a close friends son recently got suspended for two weeks over two books I gave him , keep in mind this kid has already receieved a fullride scholarship in political science to a certain "big name" school and is a honors student with a 4.0 gpa.

They suspended him over "subversive literature '.

The two volumes in question? R.M. Hare's " Freedom and Reason" and Thomas Paine's " Common Sense"........


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

Jazzman i get the point. What im saying is why do people go on facebook, its just a website and it shouldnt control what we say or do.

-Anthony


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Jazzman i get the point. What im saying is why do people go on facebook, its just a website and it shouldnt control what we say or do.
> 
> -Anthony


 No you don't get the point , you'd rather stick your head in the sand while such crap snowballs into epic proportions.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Have no use for facebook or any of the others out there.
I already spend too much time online, between here and the other similar sites I belong to.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Jazzman said:


> Exactly.........case in point , a close friends son recently got suspended for two weeks over two books I gave him , keep in mind this kid has already receieved a fullride scholarship in political science to a certain "big name" school and is a honors student with a 4.0 gpa.
> 
> They suspended him over "subversive literature '.
> 
> The two volumes in question? R.M. Hare's " Freedom and Reason" and Thomas Paine's " Common Sense"........


I can't say I'm really surprised. Our schools haven't "educated" anyone in a long time. The schools, for the most part, are nothing more than leftist indoctrination centers.


----------



## Reaper (Dec 26, 2012)

I use it and will continue to use it. Don't really give a shit if people think of me differently by what I post, the people there are about as intelligent as the news, and sometimes it's the only way to get into contact with my family in friends in the military.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Have never registered, never will. I really don't have any use for it and even less so as I here the horror stories that have come out of it. I file it under the category of as worthless as a cow patty with all the poop scraped off.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

9UC said:


> Have never registered, never will. I really don't have any use for it and even less so as I here the horror stories that have come out of it. I file it under the category of as worthless as a cow patty with all the poop scraped off.


I'm with ya, my friend, but then we are "of a certain age". 
I'm a Luddite. Even my cell phone is exactly that - a device to send and receive calls. It doesn't text, take pictures, or connect to the internet. Besides, at The Ol' Homestead we can't get a cell signal anyway. 
i'm not exactly 19th century though, I do have a CB in my pick up.


----------



## Fast Eddie (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't think boycotting FB is a good idea. You missed a great opportunity if you do.

Every time I see an account was banned for an image/quote, such as the Ghandi anti-gun quote, I post it. I post the image with a message telling everyone why I am posting it - because FB banned someone for posting it. 

I haven't been banned yet. Granted, I'm not the type of persons who racks up the Friends count. But think about this - the moment I get banned for posting something, EVERYONE I know will know why I was banned. 

So what will impact more people? Me closing my account or me getting banned because Ghandi was a pro-gun advocate?


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

I just posted the Ghandi statement/pic on my FB page. I go on there so I can see the latest pics of my grandson who lives far away and find old Navy shipmates. It's management is most certainly part of the liberal delusion our country suffers from.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

This thread should be deleted...
I see no value in it's existence......
Funny, in a way......
But, shit, I am senile.....


----------



## brimstone (Nov 9, 2012)

Facebook is headed the way of MySpace anyway. I deleted my account a year ago. 

I am always surprised at Internet companies like Facebook and Google that love the "freedom" of the internet as long as it doesn't conflict with their progressive agendas.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus (Sep 30, 2012)

Facebook, is most of all, a powerful communication tool. It has outstanding communication capability and trustworthy news because you personally know the info source.

Any disaster, viral outbreak, or major event can accurately be recorded and logged.

For instance, a local municipal transit (BART), had a traveler shot and killed while subdued by police. Facebook videos and social uproar led to the arrest and trial of the security officer. There are many examples of this. Ever see those "missing persons"signs? Think about how quickly that info can spread across the states.

I can communicate with my friend and family much more efficiently. Privacy issues depend on how much crap you upload in the first place so if your worried, just be vague.

Those who choose not to use it are missing out on it's value, which is free.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

It surely has it's value.....as a tool.
It's a shame the control of it is so 'left'.

It could really be superb !


----------

